# Castings I did yesterday



## Alphawolf45 (Jun 22, 2008)

These 4 parts are nearly 3.5 across and half inch thick..If I had to mill them from solid round brass or bronze barstock that size it would be close to 200 dollars for a foot long chunk of the stuff (when I only need 2 plus inchs) whereas I cast this from copper and brass and bronze scraps that all got thrown in the pot....Is for my steam engine build.


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jun 22, 2008)

More pictures.


----------



## CallMeAL (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jun 22, 2008)

CallMeAL  said:
			
		

> Nice work.


 Thanks Al..This is all great fun..I'm on here to share the enthusiasm,..I especially like sandcast appearance


----------



## Mcgyver (Jun 22, 2008)

way to go, I'd heard copper alloys were difficult to cast vs say AL - any special hints, tips etc on the process?


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jun 22, 2008)

Mcgyver  said:
			
		

> way to go, I'd heard copper alloys were difficult to cast vs say AL - any special hints, tips etc on the process?


.

 Well sure yeah I know whats caused me most of my brass casting problems, I didnt get it hot enough..The furnace I had used for literally hundreds of aluminum castings wouldnt get hot enough to melt copper alloys in reasonable short time... I finally built hotter furnace with brass casting capability as a priority....Aside from that I know nothing...All 4 of these castings come out usable, 4 of 4 , thats new record for me for brass...sometimes I had gotten 4 UN-usable brass castings in a row..


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking good! I to have experienced difficulties in casting bronze and copper. I can't believe people did this stuff hundreds of years ago. My main problem also was not getting the melt hot enough. I built a Pyrometer and solved this. Ounce I started getting things hotter, I was having fun. I seem to get better looking castings in bronze and brass? I think it flows better? I can post a picture and description of my Pyrometer if any are interested.

Again, Great job! 

Later, Wes


----------



## CallMeAL (Jun 23, 2008)

I would be interested in seeing your Pyrometer.


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll post some pictures tonight then) It was easy to build with parts I got off of Ebay. 

later, Wes


----------



## sparky961 (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice castings.

I also like your small round flask. Every time I want to cast a small part, I end up filling a flask that must weigh at least 60lbs full!

Wes: I'm also awaiting your pyrometer report 

-Brian


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jun 23, 2008)

sparky961  said:
			
		

> Very nice castings.
> 
> I also like your small round flask. Every time I want to cast a small part, I end up filling a flask that must weigh at least 60lbs full!
> 
> ...


. 
Brian glad you noticed the round flasks. I am lazy so originated that flask construction method to speed up the obligatory flask building .Any tube of aluminum or steel is actually a half finished casting flask.
 I also made several even smaller flasks made from short lengths of 2 by 4 inch aluminum tube. Very handy for small castings..didnt take but little while to make them and they dont take up much room in storage..


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 24, 2008)

I got the pictures taken and the info found last night but I ran out of time last night. I'll get it posted tonight)

Wes


----------

